# Stereotyping drivers by car



## Maximus B. Panda (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm not liable to any butthurt caused to you. This is for fun, so keep it fun or forever suffer on your own accord....
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I felt like something a bit different today. I saw some stuff about furry stereotypes and laughed, so I want to see if the same can be done with drivers by car. I know that it's not the car that makes the driver, but it's more like the kind of driver that will choose that car....

Well, I'm going to start up this roast.

Prius: I fucking hate Prius cars and their drivers, either they trap you in the fast lane going 15 under, or they activate the turbo and zip past you like they are trying to prove something. Most of the eco-idiots still got their bumper stickers from past elections as well.

Jaguar: We can thank the Brits for providing a vehicle best suited for stuck-up assholes. Out of all the Jaguar drivers I've seen, all were confirmed to be scum. They will cut you off, not signal, and they are usually very experienced tailgaters. They think a Jaguar car is a status symbol, all it really is is an asshole identifier.

Mini: I never liked those tiny goddamn cars, they're hard to spot sometimes. And because their car is little, the idiot mini drivers think it is okay to cut people of and weave around in traffic....

Ford: Ford drivers suck. Either they are some stupid young musclehead, or some old bastard trying to relive the former glory that Ford no longer has. They usually don't signal, they either drive very fucking slow or very fucking fast, and they think they are cool. The truck drivers deserve some extra hate on this one, especially when they take up two parking spaces. Also, the vans that have no windows in the back probably belong to a pedophile.

Honda: Okay, I've seen a few good Honda drivers, but that doesn't make up for all the stupid ones. I really hate getting trapped behind a fucking van or compact with no way to pass. The Civics are about the most damn generic car ever. They brake a lot on the freeway despite having half of a fucking mile of space in front of them. And there are those twats that try to make a "racecar" by putting on a spoiler and removing the muffler, in this case it just makes their rice burner loud and obnoxious since I still easily pass them.

Hyundai: Honda knockoff. Drivers are pretty much just as lame.

Jeep: Fuck Jeep drivers. I got a lot of bad experience with being tailgated by them, to the point of flipping one off (worth it). They are pushy and inconsiderate. I would love to send them jeeping, right off a fucking cliff!

BMW: I know one cool BMW driver, but the rest of them are generally pricks. Seeing a BMW driver who actually signals is a very rare sight that you have to stop and double take. BMW drivers are generally pricks.

Infinity: The drivers for these cars seem to have some mentality that they think that they are some fucking NASCAR driver. They go pretty goddamn fast, and these twats have no problem cutting you off.

Nissan: Nissan drivers are stupid, they do a number of driving crimes that I mentioned already, but the worst ones that these bastards are willing to do is either move at the speed of an autistic snail or go 70 in a 45 zone. Also, these idiots can't seem to make up their damn minds when it comes to choosing a lane.

Subaru: Subaru drivers are one of the worst, their car may be highly regarded in safety, but they sure as fuck are not! These cunts think that just because their cars have great safety features, that it is okay for them to drive like a fucking maniac with no regard for others.

Lincoln: Lincoln drivers never signal, and have no problem cutting you off. They're assholes.

Mercedes: Mercedes drivers are usually cool, but the ones that don't signal need a brutal fucking wakeup call.

Lamborghini and Ferrari: The drivers of these cars always are trying to compensate for their inadequacies by purchasing extremely expensive cars and prancing around gloating about it. Whenever I see a video of one of these cars getting destroyed, it's always because the driver is a fucking twat who is trying to show off their wealth in place of their micro penis or erectile dysfunction. I would love to see them get destroyed along with their cars. Those cars don't deserve that kind of treatment from some aging elitist asshole....
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well that felt good. Anyway share how you categorize drivers by car.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 23, 2016)

Here in Florida, it doesn't matter what car you have. No one signals, everyone goes at least 10 over the limit, they turn left at red lights, they cut across BETWEEN CARS that are waiting at a red light, waiting IN the intersection, and so on.

Some things I'm able to distinguish are those dime a' dozen V6 Comaros and Mustangs. They are flippin' everywhere in Florida, and they have a enough balls to come to a car show with it. Look, if you're coming to a car show, just take your normal car, you have better chance of securing a spot with that.

Another is big trucks with fatass wheels. They almost always go over the line in an intersection.

Speaking of intersection violations, soccer moms in vans are the worst. When they aren't carrying kids, they're carrying a deathwish. The three last offenses I listed in the top were all soccer moms in empty vans. I guess they just grow impatient.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 23, 2016)

Ahhh good, nothing bad about being a dodge driver it seems :v


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 23, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Ahhh good, nothing bad about being a dodge driver it seems :v



Big trucks with fatass wheels.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 23, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Big trucks with fatass wheels.


But my dodge is a car ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 23, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> But my dodge is a car ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Not saying it's universal, just naming one.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 23, 2016)

Eh, I pretty much drive the same way regardless of what vehicles I own or use. But not treating certain vehicles with the respect they deserve will be your downfall...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 24, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Eh, I pretty much drive the same way regardless of what vehicles I own or use. But not treating certain vehicles with the respect they deserve will be your downfall...


18 h'weelers.

If you naturally get punished by tailgating them, the driver won't have a sorry bone in their body.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Oct 24, 2016)

lol, all i get out of this is that you seem miserable commuting on the highway. i can understand that. it always helped me leaving early, staying at 60 mph in the slow lane, and listening to classical music. then, it's actually relaxing driving to work. coming home though...is another story. thank god i don't commute anymore.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 24, 2016)

I like to drive tanks. Makes me feel save


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 24, 2016)

This immediately makes me happy I'm a SEAT Ibiza driver


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 24, 2016)

makes me happy I don't drive, and just use my mountain bike instead lol.


----------



## Watersfall (Oct 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> makes me happy I don't drive, and just use my mountain bike instead lol.


Oh look at you, having the money to be able to afford a bike.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Oct 24, 2016)

What's your opinion on a Hummer driver?


----------



## Watersfall (Oct 24, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> What's your opinion on a Hummer driver?


 Definitely compensating for something (Probably gas mileage)


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Oct 24, 2016)

Watersfall said:


> Definitely compensating for something (Probably gas mileage)


Sure


----------



## Guilleum2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Truck drivers, especially down here in the south, are the manliest men you can get 100% NOT homosexual at all, in fact some of them even put balls on their trucks to show off how incredibly masculine they are. They also always park terrible so you can't get into a space next to them no matter how small your car is. Sometimes they park horizontally because oh my god my truck is soooooo big just like my penis.


----------



## Watersfall (Oct 24, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> Truck drivers, especially down here in the south, are the manliest men you can get 100% NOT homosexual at all, in fact some of them even put balls on their trucks to show off how incredibly masculine they are. They also always park terrible so you can't get into a space next to them no matter how small your car is. Sometimes they park horizontally because oh my god my truck is soooooo big just like my penis.


For every confederate flag you need one extra parking space. Bonus spaces for the entire truck being painted like that.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Oct 24, 2016)

Watersfall said:


> For every confederate flag you need one extra parking space. Bonus spaces for the entire truck being painted like that.


And bonus spaces for the guns
Haw can you forget the guns?


----------



## Nosta (Oct 24, 2016)

I completely agree with the honda civic stuff. Probably the most annoying things on the road when there all "sooped up" there still just as slow and there so damn loud!! Why my lawn mower sounds better then most of these pretend sport cars. 

I did use to know a guy that had a sleeper honda. Looked really old but the guy changed out everything and let me tell you that car could move.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 24, 2016)

Watersfall said:


> For every confederate flag you need one extra parking space. Bonus spaces for the entire truck being painted like that.


Bonus points for it being painted in Real Tree Camo too.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 24, 2016)

Nosta said:


> I completely agree with the honda civic stuff. Probably the most annoying things on the road when there all "sooped up" there still just as slow and there so damn loud!! Why my lawn mower sounds better then most of these pretend sport cars.
> 
> I did use to know a guy that had a sleeper honda. Looked really old but the guy changed out everything and let me tell you that car could move.


I have a brother who passed away 10yrs ago, and those sooped up little cars & mini trucks were his life. I'm always commenting on them wherever I go, about whether or not he would've liked it. So I'm not too disturbed by their loudness. But I can totally see where you're coming from.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 24, 2016)

I especially like the big money pit pick up trucks painted in Real Tree camo.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 25, 2016)

In my many years of driving, I have to say that the worst drivers I have encountered here in The USA are those that drive BMWs or Mercedes. Jesus Christ! They can really mess things up!


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> In my many years of driving, I have to say that the worst drivers I have encountered here in The USA are those that drive BMWs or Mercedes. Jesus Christ! They can really mess things up!


And not a single one will use their turn indicator!


----------



## Nosta (Oct 25, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I have a brother who passed away 10yrs ago, and those sooped up little cars & mini trucks were his life. I'm always commenting on them wherever I go, about whether or not he would've liked it. So I'm not too disturbed by their loudness. But I can totally see where you're coming from.


 Sorry to heat about your bro. Like I said there are some people who love the tuner car scene and put lots of dedication into in. Then there are those that Rent rims, install a loud abnotious muffler, and maybe add an cold air intake on a crappy civic and they think there the bees knees. 
Anybody remember when Fast and the Furious came out and everybody thought they were a badass even in a minivan lol.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 25, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> And not a single one will use their turn indicator!


Hard to do that when you're either texting or talking on your phone.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 25, 2016)

Nosta said:


> Sorry to heat about your bro. Like I said there are some people who love the tuner car scene and put lots of dedication into in. Then there are those that Rent rims, install a loud abnotious muffler, and maybe add an cold air intake on a crappy civic and they think there the bees knees.
> Anybody remember when Fast and the Furious came out and everybody thought they were a badass even in a minivan lol.


Yep!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 25, 2016)

Nosta said:


> Sorry to heat about your bro. Like I said there are some people who love the tuner car scene and put lots of dedication into in. Then there are those that Rent rims, install a loud abnotious muffler, and maybe add an cold air intake on a crappy civic and they think there the bees knees.
> Anybody remember when Fast and the Furious came out and everybody thought they were a badass even in a minivan lol.


Thank you. He drove them everyday , worked on them in our driveway from the age of 15,  and worked for NOPI parts for a few years. He & our mom even owned a wheel & tire shop. I give mad props when I see a good looking one, but I know he would give them hell if it shoddy. (I don't say much cause I'm a wimp. My bro was over 400lbs, so he was very intimidating. (And that was the name of his car/truck club, Intimidating Factors.))


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 25, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Thank you. He drove them everyday , worked on them in our driveway from the age of 15,  and worked for NOPI parts for a few years. He & our mom even owned a wheel & tire shop. I give mad props when I see a good looking one, but I know he would give them hell if it shoddy. (I don't say much cause I'm a wimp. My bro was over 400lbs, so he was very intimidating. (And that was the name of his car/truck club, Intimidating Factors.))


Shower?


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 25, 2016)

Nosta said:


> Anybody remember when Fast and the Furious came out and everybody thought they were a badass even in a minivan lol.


And at least here, the import scene has taken a big hit. Still there, just not nearly as big as it was 15yr ago.

But there will always be obnoxious idiots who think they are just the most bad ass thing out there.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Shower?


I'm going. Shut up!!


----------



## Guilleum2 (Oct 25, 2016)

I tell you what, I wish I could drive crazy like those fast and furious fellows. I live for the thrill of fast cars and tight turns, sometimes I wish I was a racer. And I mean like a REAL racer not boring turn left for 300 years I mean like... rally car racing! All about the SPEED! I was born with a lead foot on the gas!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 25, 2016)

i resented the fact that my Volkswagon Golf made me a "hipster" or a "cholo". Fuck you judgmental gearheads and your shite  'pinions. i LOVED my Golf. She died a slow and painful death while my family, friends and coworkers pointed and laughed. She was the best car i ever had. Admittedly, i've had a lot of shitty cars though..._but still_!!


----------



## Simo (Oct 25, 2016)

BMW: Smug, egotistical, type-A personalit businessmen; typically aggressive, pushy jerks.

Volvo: Polite, will let you merge, pass and change lanes, well educated, cautious

VW: (the newer one): Airheads, distracted sorts, spacey hipsters with some money to show off

Buick: Old men, Masons, the last few WWII vets

Hummer: The worst, most gluttonous insecure people on earth, with the smallest wieners. I am so happy they stopped making these ugly horrors, and the dealerships closed down.

Honda/Toyota: Reasonable, well educated sorts; as well as practical minded people in general. Honda drivers probably have more cash than Toyota drivers, and care more about showing it, to a degree.


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 25, 2016)

BMW drivers remind me of a joke.

What's the difference between a BMW and a porcupine?

A porcupine has its pricks on the outside.

Oh, I'm so nasty!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 25, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> BMW drivers remind me of a joke.
> 
> What's the difference between a BMW and a porcupine?
> 
> ...


That's Pawsome!


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Oct 27, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Here in Florida, it doesn't matter what car you have. No one signals, everyone goes at least 10 over the limit, they turn left at red lights, they cut across BETWEEN CARS that are waiting at a red light, waiting IN the intersection, and so on.
> 
> Some things I'm able to distinguish are those dime a' dozen V6 Comaros and Mustangs. They are flippin' everywhere in Florida, and they have a enough balls to come to a car show with it. Look, if you're coming to a car show, just take your normal car, you have better chance of securing a spot with that.
> 
> ...


I kinda expect that to happen in a place like Florida. I would say "flip em off", but I don't think that would be a good idea in that crazy state with a bunch of shitty people (you're cool though).

When it comes to truck drivers, the bigger the truck, the smaller their dick. It's just a rule of nature.

I flippin hate those crazy soccer moms, I can confirm that they drive like psychos.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Oct 27, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Ahhh good, nothing bad about being a dodge driver it seems :v


I'll have something to say when I come across a dumb Dodge driver


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Oct 27, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Eh, I pretty much drive the same way regardless of what vehicles I own or use. But not treating certain vehicles with the respect they deserve will be your downfall...


Respect they deserve, which is none by the way.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Oct 27, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I like to drive tanks. Makes me feel save


Plus the other cars have to give you the right of way unless they want to be blown up.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Oct 27, 2016)

Cyco-Dude said:


> lol, all i get out of this is that you seem miserable commuting on the highway. i can understand that. it always helped me leaving early, staying at 60 mph in the slow lane, and listening to classical music. then, it's actually relaxing driving to work. coming home though...is another story. thank god i don't commute anymore.


You're quick to assume, do that much?

This thread is for kicks, enjoy or GTFO.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Oct 27, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> What's your opinion on a Hummer driver?


Military wannabe. Either that or....





or....


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Oct 27, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> Truck drivers, especially down here in the south, are the manliest men you can get 100% NOT homosexual at all, in fact some of them even put balls on their trucks to show off how incredibly masculine they are. They also always park terrible so you can't get into a space next to them no matter how small your car is. Sometimes they park horizontally because oh my god my truck is soooooo big just like my penis.


F the south. Those idiots are compensating obviously. They put big balls on their trucks, the big balls they don't have.

Here is what you should do when they park like that





Also, your avatar gives me diabeetus.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Oct 27, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> BMW drivers remind me of a joke.
> 
> What's the difference between a BMW and a porcupine?
> 
> ...


Hey, it's true man.


----------



## DeathMetalDeer (Oct 27, 2016)

Toyota Prado/Ford territory: Soccer mums without a regard for the safety of any one else, Poor driving ability, Prado is never taken off-road.

Mitsubishi Magna: Aisans, driving slower than normal, no indicators.

VN through to VS Holden Commodore: Bogans, ripping fat single peggers in an industrial estate, P-platers

Late 80's/90's Ford Falcon: Similar to Commodore owners.

Suzuki Swift: P-platers, mainly female owners, likely has a shitty love heart exhaust tip.

Subaru WRX: BWAAAAAAA; PSHHHH.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Oct 27, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i resented the fact that my Volkswagon Golf made me a "hipster" or a "cholo". Fuck you judgmental gearheads and your shite  'pinions. i LOVED my Golf. She died a slow and painful death while my family, friends and coworkers pointed and laughed. She was the best car i ever had. Admittedly, i've had a lot of shitty cars though..._but still_!!


That's kinda sad actually. I've grown close to my car, so I hope this doesn't happen to her.

By the way hipster, tell your kind to drive faster.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Oct 27, 2016)

Simo said:


> BMW: Smug, egotistical, type-A personalit businessmen; typically aggressive, pushy jerks.
> 
> Volvo: Polite, will let you merge, pass and change lanes, well educated, cautious
> 
> ...


Buick drivers are lame regardless of their pasts, also Honda drivers are about as educated as an idiot in their first years of college living a conformist lifestyle.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 27, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Respect they deserve, which is none by the way.


Wot? I'm not talking about the drivers but the vehicles themselves...


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Oct 27, 2016)

DeathMetalDeer said:


> Mitsubishi Magna: Aisans, driving slower than normal, no indicators.


Forgot to mention those cars. Either the go very fast, or their fake racecar goes very slow.

Asian drivers are pretty terrible, especially Asian female drivers.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Oct 27, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Wot? I'm talking about the drivers but the vehicles themselves...


You can add a spoiler, custom rims, and racing stripes to a car like a Prius, but it'll still be a Prius, which is a lame car for lame people.

Also, I hate Jaguar cars along with their drivers. I call them "Faguars"


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 27, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> You can add a spoiler, custom rims, and racing stripes to a car like a Prius, but it'll still be a Prius, which is a lame car for lame people.


That's not what I'm talking about at all but how you treat every vehicle type on the road. You don't drive a truck the same way you would a car, you don't drive a car the same way you would ride/drive a motorcycle, and you certainly wouldn't drive a million dollar Lamborghini the same why you would over everything else. The same goes when interacting with different vehicle types and motorists too. That's what I meant when saying each vehicle type is to be treated with the respect they deserve. Not only do you put yourself in danger but everyone else too.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 27, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> That's kinda sad actually. I've grown close to my car, so I hope this doesn't happen to her.
> 
> By the way hipster, tell your kind to drive faster.


Actually, the cholos in my old neighborhood where i used to live all used to drive their Golfs like speed demons up and down the highways out in the middle of nowhere. On those roads there were two types of road hazards: slow tractors and lightning fast cholos. if you don't know what kind of road-cancer i'm talking about, they're much like the CRX douches people are more familiar with.

Mix the following in a blender with a dash of dried jalapeno pods and you've got cholos.





and


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 27, 2016)

All joking aside, put you godamned phone down while behind the wheel. It is a proven FACT that people who are drunk drive better than people who are "just" on their phones.


----------



## Watersfall (Oct 27, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> All joking aside, put you godamned phone down while behind the wheel. It is a proven FACT that people who are drunk drive better than people who are "just" on their phones.


It is so frustrating seeing people going over 60mph on the highway not even paying attention because they're on their phone.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 27, 2016)

Hmm. What "stereotype" do I fall into when I don't have a driver's license nor a car?


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 27, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm. What "stereotype" do I fall into when I don't have a driver's license nor a car?


Filthy casual :v


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 27, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> All joking aside, put you godamned phone down while behind the wheel. It is a proven FACT that people who are drunk drive better than people who are "just" on their phones.


I got Bluetooth in my car, so I never have to touch my phone.  I like being a safe driver.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 27, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I got Bluetooth in my car, so I never have to touch my phone.  I like being a safe driver.


You're one of the few Duran.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 27, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> All joking aside, put you godamned phone down while behind the wheel. It is a proven FACT that people who are drunk drive better than people who are "just" on their phones.


Just yesterday, I followed a lady in a soccer-mom-minivan about 5 miles down a very twisty, turny, mostly country road. 50mph the whole way. 8yr old in the front seat (state law is 13), and a younger one in the back. Her phone was in her hand the entire way, I could see it in her side mirror. And the way her thumb was moving, it looked like she was checking fb. SERIOUSLY?? She crossed the center line at least 5 times, thank the gods no one was coming our way at those particular moments. Took all my self control to not get out at the red light & give her a piece of my mind. I might check a map or do talk-to-text to send a msg (only if necessary) but if I'm in alot of traffic or if its complicated, I'll just pull over. But to check fb...never!!! It's not rocket science.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 28, 2016)

i work over night so in the evenings on my way to work i can often clearly see drivers with their bright glowing phones in the dark. Around here we have strictly enforced hands-free laws but that doesn't stop people from browsing Facebook or whatever with their phones in a vent-mounted holder. i have followed drivers browsing Facebook, porn, a driver watching Rick and Morty, some dipshit playing candy crush...

Truth is, i too play cartoons while i drive but they're never in view. i've seen every episode of South Park so many times i don't need to SEE the screen. My phone sits nicely face down on the dash.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Nov 7, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's not what I'm talking about at all but how you treat every vehicle type on the road. You don't drive a truck the same way you would a car, you don't drive a car the same way you would ride/drive a motorcycle, and you certainly wouldn't drive a million dollar Lamborghini the same why you would over everything else. The same goes when interacting with different vehicle types and motorists too. That's what I meant when saying each vehicle type is to be treated with the respect they deserve. Not only do you put yourself in danger but everyone else too.


So are you saying there are excuses to drive like an a-hole?


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Nov 7, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Actually, the cholos in my old neighborhood where i used to live all used to drive their Golfs like speed demons up and down the highways out in the middle of nowhere. On those roads there were two types of road hazards: slow tractors and lightning fast cholos. if you don't know what kind of road-cancer i'm talking about, they're much like the CRX douches people are more familiar with.
> 
> Mix the following in a blender with a dash of dried jalapeno pods and you've got cholos.
> 
> ...


Cholos in VWs? Don't they usually drive lowrider cars?

I've seen some pretty crazy ones myself, it was like they were on the run, expecting a drive-by, or something....


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 18, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i work over night so in the evenings on my way to work i can often clearly see drivers with their bright glowing phones in the dark. Around here we have strictly enforced hands-free laws but that doesn't stop people from browsing Facebook or whatever with their phones in a vent-mounted holder. i have followed drivers browsing Facebook, porn, a driver watching Rick and Morty, some dipshit playing candy crush...
> 
> Truth is, i too play cartoons while i drive but they're never in view. i've seen every episode of South Park so many times i don't need to SEE the screen. My phone sits nicely face down on the dash.



Rick and Morty, I'm impressed.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 18, 2016)

If you drive respectfully, you deserve the same respect.

If you drive DISrespectfully, you don't deserve respect (I don't give a flying fuck what you drive or who you are).

I have ZERO tolerance for those who tailgate me (esp. when I'm already doing OVER the f'ing speed limit), cut me off with NO DUE REASON (there was an ENTIRE LANE ON THE OTHER SIDE OF YOU WTF), and who weave in and out of traffic like they're *gasp* better than everybody and actually think doing this will get them to their destination faster.

Oh and those assfucks who use merging lanes as an excuse to ride all the way to the end and then CUT IN FRONT OF EVERYONE BECAUSE "OOPS I CAN'T BE BOTHERED TO READ THE 'LANE ENDING' SIGNS"? Yeah, no, you're not getting in front of me, you're gonna get behind me or run your ass off the road.

Just like I don't let assholes get away with treating me with undue disrespect face to face or over the phone, I don't let asshole drivers get away with being a fucking asshole on the road when I can help it. Why should I let myself be pushed around when I did NOTHING to someone?

I won't instigate a street race or gunfight on the road, but it's the little things like closing the gap between me and the car ahead of me when I KNOW someone is trying to cut me off, or coming to a COMPLETE stop before making a turn when someone's been riding my ass, that make me giggle maniacally. Because fuck drivers in this city.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> If you drive respectfully, you deserve the same respect.
> 
> If you drive DISrespectfully, you don't deserve respect (I don't give a flying fuck what you drive or who you are).
> 
> ...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 18, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


>



What the holy fuck did I just watch?

xDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 18, 2016)

If you drive a Sunfire I automatically think you're some trash-tier wannabe gangster



My home town was about 50% this exact thing with these cars. Kind of like Gopniks in Russia


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> What the holy fuck did I just watch?
> 
> xDDDDDDDDDD


You just watched the wonderful wonderful Bearing. <3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


>


Omg!!THAT was hilarious!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm just typing this so I can have more messages than Yakamaru.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 18, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I'm just typing this so I can have more messages than Yakamaru.


And more likes.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> And more likes.


Oh, I have more of those than anyone on here.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 18, 2016)

Are there any stereotypes for a Sturmpanzer II ?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Are there any stereotypes for a Sturmpanzer II ?


Probably. Like it blows it's top off when hit by a 120mm depleted uranium shell!


----------



## Alpine (Nov 19, 2016)

Where I live, I do see plenty of CUV's (Crappy Useless Vehicles) lollygagging in the left lane (especially when the entire highway is empty). Although I unusually say "screw them" and pass on the right (not the most legal but I'm not wasting my time riding their butt), I do rarely enjoy giving some of them a good  reason to move over. 



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Probably. Like it blows it's top off when hit by a 120mm depleted uranium shell!


 you can just buff that out


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 19, 2016)

Alpine said:


> Where I live, I do see plenty of CUV's (Crappy Useless Vehicles) lollygagging in the left lane (especially when the entire highway is empty). Although I unusually say "screw them" and pass on the right (not the most legal but I'm not wasting my time riding their butt), I do rarely enjoy giving some of them a good  reason to move over.
> 
> 
> you can just buff that out


Lol. Ikr!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 19, 2016)

Road rage people are the worst. I'm sorry you are late for work because you hit your snooze button three dozen times. But I aint late, because I woke up on time.


----------



## rekcerW (Nov 19, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> but it's the little things like closing the gap between me


I do that every time I'm in a lineup in the fast lane gradually passing a slower vehicle, and some asshole figures they're going to take the inside lane to pass a bunch of cars and cut somebody off to move up in line. Fuck those assholes make me mad. I do hope the person in front of me can pick up on what's going on and not think I'm just trying to tailgate them when that's happening though.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 21, 2016)

rekcerW said:


> I do that every time I'm in a lineup in the fast lane gradually passing a slower vehicle, and some asshole figures they're going to take the inside lane to pass a bunch of cars and cut somebody off to move up in line. Fuck those assholes make me mad. I do hope the person in front of me can pick up on what's going on and not think I'm just trying to tailgate them when that's happening though.



Right?

It makes me laugh so hard when I'm driving on the highway, and some asshole is weaving around and passing/cutting off cars... and two or three cars end up making it so the asshole can't pass, and he gets stuck behind them. A few weeks ago this happened on my way home, and the asshole decided he'd pass on the left shoulder (totally illegal), ran over some debris in the road, and hauled ass away... like 5 minutes down the road when I was stuck in slower traffic, I see the same guy pull off the side of the road, jump out of his car, and frantically start checking his tires... I just laughed my whole way past him, that's what he gets - instant karma for being a dick! The funnier thing was when he was passing on the left, in my head I was like "I hope you fuck up your tires you asshole"... and then it happened xD


----------



## zoinky (Nov 21, 2016)

hippie van must be a hippie


----------



## JayTheGryphon (Nov 21, 2016)

Airplane version of this because I'm extremely bored and these forums are so slow.

Cessna 150/172 - Your average weekend flyer who gets his license and goes out on weekends. This is the guy who enters he pattern on a straight-in final and makes minimal radio calls while cutting everyone off. 

Piper PA-28 - The more expensive option than a Cessna. They spent a bit more and think their plane is slightly superior to the Cessna cause it's harder to fly but looks cool with the wing on the bottom.

Cirrus SR-20/22 - Basically the Lamborghini of general aviation, these stuck-ups get their license and do absolutely nothing but blow a hundred thousand on a plane that they later end up totaling because they bit off more than they chew. 

Embraer 135/145 - These guys think they're hot, fast shit because their plane is a few knots faster than other regional jets when they have a slightly more uncomfortable cabin.

Bombardier CRJ-200 - Stuck up people who think their plane is a "real man's plane" when it's actually stuck in the Stone Age compared to every other jet.

Bombardier CRJ-700/900 - Mercedes people. These guys think their plane is technically advanced when at the end of the day it's still almost a 20 year old jet.

Embraer 170/175 - The Honda S2000 of aviation. We're all supposed to like this plane even though it is operated by airlines that pay less than McDonalds. These people think they're the cream of the crop and their jet is the best jet because the engines are on the bottom and therefore looks like a "real" jet. This jet has more hype than Trump.

McDonnell Douglas MD-88 - Old retired guys who are divorced but still sitting on thousands of dollars after 40 years in the industry. They complain about every single thing in the world, except living in Atlanta. 

Learjet 35/45/55 - Like Cirrus drivers, but love to break the rules every now and then at 30,000 feet. They play by their own hotshot rules since the owner of the plane doesn't give a crap. Also might include air ambulance drivers who give zero hecks about anyone (or anything) in their way.

Beechcraft Kingair C90/200/300 - Didn't make the cut for the airline industry so they vent their hate for turboprops on everyone else around them. Probably worked in Afghanistan so they have that mindset.

Ultralight/Light Sport - Guys who should've retired and who can't hold a medical but still want to fly somehow.

Helicopters - Mostly police and bad guys. Complete disregard for noise abatements half the time.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Nov 21, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Are there any stereotypes for a Sturmpanzer II ?


Obsolete, just like the kind of people who like them.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Nov 21, 2016)

JayTheGryphon said:


> Airplane version of this because I'm extremely bored and these forums are so slow.
> 
> Cessna 150/172 - Your average weekend flyer who gets his license and goes out on weekends. This is the guy who enters he pattern on a straight-in final and makes minimal radio calls while cutting everyone off.
> 
> ...


Go make your own thread about stereotypes!


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 21, 2016)

JayTheGryphon said:


> Airplane version of this because I'm extremely bored and these forums are so slow.
> 
> Cessna 150/172 - Your average weekend flyer who gets his license and goes out on weekends. This is the guy who enters he pattern on a straight-in final and makes minimal radio calls while cutting everyone off.
> 
> ...


What's with gliders?


----------



## JayTheGryphon (Nov 22, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> What's with gliders?



Squeaky 12 year olds who think they're the big kid because they get to wear a cute Civil Air Patrol uniform and marshall cars at airshows.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 22, 2016)

JayTheGryphon said:


> Squeaky 12 year olds who think they're the big kid because they get to wear a cute Civil Air Patrol uniform and marshall cars at airshows.


O


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 22, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> O


Funmy thing. I was in Civil Air Patrol. When I was 15.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 22, 2016)

JayTheGryphon said:


> Airplane version of this because I'm extremely bored and these forums are so slow.
> 
> Cessna 150/172 - Your average weekend flyer who gets his license and goes out on weekends. This is the guy who enters he pattern on a straight-in final and makes minimal radio calls while cutting everyone off.
> 
> ...



Airbus A380 - Compensating.... A LOT
(Plz don't kill me if you also get the pun)


----------



## Surreal Mentality (May 12, 2017)

Not a stereotype, but I just gotta say it. There is a stigma behind Ferraris that they are unreliable, poorly engineered Italian pieces of crap... Brought on by the fact that they are unreliable, poorly engineered pieces of crap. 


_...I want a 288 GTO..._


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 12, 2017)

Surreal Mentality said:


> Not a stereotype, but I just gotta say it. There is a stigma behind Ferraris that they are unreliable, poorly engineered Italian pieces of crap... Brought on by the fact that they are unreliable, poorly engineered pieces of crap.
> 
> 
> _...I want a 288 GTO..._


Well that ain't a problem for the rich assholes if they need to cover more expenses than denting their overpriced cars with pedestrians.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 12, 2017)

I like classic cars. :3


----------



## Simo (May 23, 2017)

VW & Mini Cooper Drivers: Ditzy, Spacy

BMW Drivers: Aggressive, Type A personality types; middle age crisis business sorts who think they are something special. Arrogant. To be avoided.

Volvo Drivers: Polite intellectuals, who can afford to send their kids to private schools


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 23, 2017)

This might seem like a seemingly random car to pick on, but I've noticed how drivers of the Toyota Highlander seem to be really slow and annoying. Oh. And those who drive those diesel Ford pickups with the semi-like exhausts are angry, petty men who are compensating for something. (You know what I'm referring to.)


----------



## Mandragoras (May 23, 2017)

Simo said:


> Volvo Drivers: Polite intellectuals, who can afford to send their kids to private schools


Over here it's more "suburbanites who think having a super safe car gives them a right to be terrible drivers." Still the sort of people who send their kids to private schools, though.

Lexus drivers are worse, because they're all nouveau riche twits who can't operate a stick shift.


----------



## Simo (May 23, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Over here it's more "suburbanites who think having a super safe car gives them a right to be terrible drivers." Still the sort of people who send their kids to private schools, though.
> 
> Lexus drivers are worse, because they're all nouveau riche twits who can't operate a stick shift.



Ooooof, I forgot about Lexus drivers. Even the name sends a shudder!

Also with Volvos: Cars that parents give older models to their kids at art school/college, typically with accompanying trust fund.


----------



## Mandragoras (May 23, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ooooof, I forgot about Lexus drivers. Even the name sends a shudder!
> 
> Also with Volvos: Cars that parents give older models to their kids at art school/college, typically with accompanying trust fund.


Of course.

I wonder what owning a Yugo or a Trabant says about someone, other than "there is something deeply wrong with me and I am fully aware of that fact."


----------



## Simo (May 23, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Of course.
> 
> I wonder what owning a Yugo or a Trabant says about someone, other than "there is something deeply wrong with me and I am fully aware of that fact."



I recall a dealership that gave away a free Yugo, with a new Cadillac. But what Cadillac driver would also drive a Yugo, I wondered?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 23, 2017)

Simo said:


> I recall a dealership that gave away a free Yugo, with a new Cadillac. But what Cadillac driver would also drive a Yugo, I wondered?


One who had nothing left to lose...


----------

